

The effect of music on programming - edw519
http://desertstorms.net/zombienations/?p=122

======
nopassrecover
I find techno (more trance actually) is great when coding in the zone (or
getting there). I find C&C music (Frank Klepacki) is also great provided I'm
in the right mindset to code (it might put me off if I'm not ready)

However, in the design phase I usually want something a bit different, and
haven't quite pinned down what's best. Usually something epic or particularly
interesting is good for inspiration.

I find this same dualism when writing normally.

